
Azure rising: MS will be largest Cloud Service by 2019 - SQL2219
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/azure-rising-microsoft-will-largest-infrastructure-service-vendor-2019-says-new-morgan-stanley-survey/
======
DamnYuppie
Having used both Amazon's Web Services and Azure I am not surprised by this
one bit. Once you get past basic hosting and storage Microsoft's offerings are
deeper and better integrated.

Also they are bringing out Azure Stack which will let you run Azure on prem. I
don't believe this will be ready until 2017 and yes they have specific
hardware requirements so you can't just plop it down in an existing data
center but I do like the concept and direction.

------
herbst
It does look a bit better (not good IMO, but amazon is way worse) but it is
still Microsoft, with their main competency being Windows. Most applications
don't usually run on Windows, a lot would simply perform worse.

I don't see this happening, really.

~~~
mindcrime
Likewise, I have a hard time buying this. Azure is better than what I would
expect from MS in many ways, but it's still Microsoft. Granted, you can run
Linux VM's with no problem, but why would you go to Microsoft to run a Linux
server given the other options? Unless they do something really amazing in the
near-term, color me skeptical.

~~~
herbst
Exactly. Why would i settle for some properitary hypervisor actually ment for
windows to host my linux machines when i also can use industrie standards.

